# Shifter Repair Help



## partsguy (Mar 11, 2015)

I was working on my '67 Spyder last night and found the gear selector needle inside my shifter was broken. Is there a place that reproduces these or any other recommendations to fix this?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 11, 2015)

can you post a picture. I would suggest if it is just a needle that points to the number you can probably use JB weld too re attach it


----------

